# Riley and the Cow



## Brody's Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Is Riley from a breeder in Connecticut? He looks a lot like Brody


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the new moocow but not as cute as Riley


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute pictures, that cow is almost as big as him


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is a cow it looks like a sheep to me. Must be the meds. He is a cutie!!!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Hooch--it's not the meds, I think it looks like a sheep too. 

Darn cute puppy though, whoever he's hanging out with.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG, it is a sheep! I feel like a moron. For reasons unknown to me, I thought it was a cow. Silly mommie! I'm a city girl and not that familiar with farm animals.... How's that for an excuse.

Anyhow, Riley is from a breeder in British Columbia. Kutenaigold Kennels.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cutie..it does look like a sheep...but we could be wrong.


----------

